# Probleme mit Triggering



## Mole23 (25. Mrz 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe hier ein kleines Problem und hoffe natürlich auf eure Hilfe... Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen schon einmal eine ähnliche Frage gestellt, allerdings war mir zu diesem Zeitpunkt eine gewisse Problematik noch nicht ganz klar:

Ich habe zwei Setter-Methoden, die über einen Webservice je seperat Daten erhalten. Sobald diese angekommen sind, wird je die selbe Methode aufgerufen in der ein Datenbankupdate vorgenommen wird.

Ich triggere die Setter über einen Boolean, damit das DB-Update nur einmal erfolgt und habe hierfür eine if-Anweisung in der databaseuptdate-Funktion. Zur Veranschaulichung:

databaseuptdate()
triggered = true;

databaseuptdate()
{
  if (triggered == true)...
}

Leider erhalte ich das Ergebnis zum Teil nahezu gleichzeitig, wodurch der Boolean noch nicht umgeschrieben ist wenn die Funktion das zweite mal aufgerufen wird.

Gibts da ne Lösung? Habe ich mich verständlich ausgedrückt?

Besten Gruß!


----------



## Michael... (25. Mrz 2011)

Könnte man die Daten nicht in einem Objekt sammeln, welches erkennt wann sie "vollständig" sind.
Sobald alle notwendigen Daten zur Verfügung stehen führt das Objekt dann den Update auf die Datenbank aus bzw. informiert die Datenbankroutinen.


----------



## Mole23 (25. Mrz 2011)

Könnte gehen... Ich probier das mal aus... Habe gferade leider nicht viel Zeit... Aber besten Dank soweit! Ich gebe noch einmal bescheid ob es funktioniert...

Gruß, Ole!


----------

